# Best way to capture your piranha



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I am moving this weekend and have no clue how I am going to capture my piranha. He is very quick and strong. Does anyone have some suggestions on the best way to get him into a 5 gallon bucket for the move?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

deadhead said:


> I am moving this weekend and have no clue how I am going to capture my piranha. He is very quick and strong. Does anyone have some suggestions on the best way to get him into a 5 gallon bucket for the move?


 Just net him, and transfer. Make sure you have a good size net - big enough to hold him, I once had a rhom jump out of the net that was probably too small for him, and once they're flopping on the floor they become VERY aggressive


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Draining most of the water so they don't have much place to swim is helpful too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Draining most of the water so they don't have much place to swim is helpful too.


 very good advice. I drain the water to the point they really have nowhere to go. Then you swoop them from behind, do not be freaked out by their thrashing, just get the job done and get them moved. It is a very stressful experience for your fish so always move them quickly and decisivly.

One more thing. Too often when piranha bite or fall through nets your instinct it to catch it. Do not do this as the most frequent piranha bites come from a thrashing piranha out of water.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

What about cornering him with a bucket?

Also the net idea seems risky... The fish always thrashes even when he is in the tank....it would be a great possibility he would jump out of the net..maybe i need to go buy a deep trout ne or something.

Stessful for the fish...and even more so for me


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Adding to your question, because I too am moving in two weeks. After I catch them should I put some stress coat in the water or is this unnecessary? Do piranhas take to this?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i wouldnt try scooping them up with a bucket that would prob. be pretty hard to do because its hard to move a bucket through water,i would ad stress coat to the water it helps.make sure youre net is big enough and when you net him you can hold the handle straight up kinda making a "hammock" that will keep them from thrashing as much and flipping out the top of the net.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's odd, maybe because mine are only 3 inches big but mine didn't thrash at all in the net. It was hell catching them and they were actually doing flips out of the water and over the net but once they were in the net they just laid on their side and didn't move an inch.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

A 3" wouldnt be that hard to handle..however I have a 8" Mac that is mean as hell!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i use a bucket with holes drilled in the bottom to let the water pass through. I attached a dole onto it so its easier to use. I used it to catch my 8 6-8" natts when i had to move my tank.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i like to transport my fish in a cooler. well insulated, dark, and usually sealed.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yep,when you transport them throw in some stress zyme

you can use a net but they well bite through it

you can also use a bucket like mentioned,sink the bucket into the water than guide your piranha into the bucket,this will get him out stress free and will avoid the mess of him spashing around

also a styrofoam cooler box is great,because styrofoam is a good insulator it will hold in the heat

i recently travelled to mississauga to trade fish with ONEmike and the whole time travelling the temperature never budged...i knew this because i had my thermometer in there to have an accurate reading









good luck


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'm moving my 10" Spilo in a couple weeks, hes a mean mother (if you havent seen the vid of him check it out in the vids section)







. I'm gunna drain the water till its pretty shallow, lure him into a bucket then cover the bucket with an XL net, what do you guys think bout this idea???


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

First, lower the level of the water in the tank. I'd drain it into the bucket that you will use for the move, a nice roomy five gallon.

Second, make sure you have another empty, clean, plastic bucket handy. If your P jumps out of the tank or the net, put the bucket over him and try to scoop him with the bucket and a net, then put him in the five gallon bucket.

Finally, use a net with a deep pocket. One that when the fish is in it, you can fold the net (not with your hand, turn the handle) so that no part of the fish is exposed to the mouth of the net. Also, I like to use a big plastic pitcher in the tank, or second net. With two nets, or a net and a pitcher, I can chase the fish with one net into the other net or pitcher.

Good luck.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

ok, this is my idea, get a bucket and place it on its side on the bottom of the tank. drain the water so the water level is below the bucket. take something flat, like an egg crate and put it in the tank at the opposite end of the bucket. now just move the egg crate towards the nucket and they wont have anywhere else to go but in. havent tried it but it makes the most sense.


----------

